
Progress spacecraft launch timelapse seen from space - pps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouBfzCgXHgk
======
gardaani
Previous comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18518302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18518302)

------
drivingmenuts
I swear that looked like movie FX. All it needed was some sort of display with
a circle around the target and ranging, etc. information constantly updating.

Very cool!

